# Dealing with price increases



## cthylla (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi!! So for me, I’ve noticed that the prices of oils and of glass jars has gone up somewhat drastically I’m assuming due to covid related reasons.

It could actually make the price of my jar items (scrubs and butters) go up by $2-$3 EACH if I decide not to let the increases come out of my own labor cost.

Has anyone else noticed these increases? How are you handling them? Are you raising product prices? Or are you planning to eat the increase and hope prices creep down again?

I’m trying to make a good decision and not price myself out of the market, either!!


----------



## Garden Gives Me Joy (Mar 21, 2021)

Already saw a few increases also. I made substitutes where I could, the most notable of which was palm kernel oil (PKO) to replace coconut oil which has always been much more costly anyway. When figuring percentages, I rely mostly on the fatty acids to inform how to set the percentages appropriately to maintain the end result (because I find I need a little more PKO than Co to get the same level of cleansing). I try to make my recipes as simple as possible and use as many common and readily available ingredients in my area.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 21, 2021)

cthylla said:


> Hi!! So for me, I’ve noticed that the prices of oils and of glass jars has gone up somewhat drastically I’m assuming due to covid related reasons.



Look into purchasing plastic jars and/or offering 'refill' packs.  You may want to look at purchasing in larger quantities or shopping local suppliers.  I get my Olive, Avocado and Coconut Oils at Costco...the savings in shipping alone paid for the card.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 21, 2021)

I suspect higher prices reflect higher demand.


----------



## cthylla (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks, all!! Unfortunately, I’m locked into my jars and recipes, so there isn’t much wiggle room there. I’ll think about it more. Maybe I will compromise by raising the price minimally- like $1 and then just making them less frequently.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 21, 2021)

cthylla said:


> and then just making them less frequently



Which means you have less to sell which mean less sales which means less money.


----------



## cthylla (Mar 22, 2021)

If that were all I made, yes. But fortunately I have enough of a variety that they can just take a few steps down in priority!


----------



## lsg (Mar 22, 2021)

The higher prices may reflect an increase in shipping costs to the supplier.  The USPS has increased their mailing prices for large envelopes and packages.  I imagine that UPS has increased their shipping, also.


----------



## earlene (Mar 22, 2021)

I've noticed a lot of things, not necessarily related to supplies for soap/craft making, have increased in price over the course of the past year.  I suspect that in order to stay in business what with so many supply chain interruptions, CoVid illnesses & quarantines (of staff), costs have gone up for all involved.  Why, the increased cost of alcohol alone has made me really glad that I had so much already on hand.  And have you tried buying Povadine lately?  I think the cost went up at least 5-fold since the pandemic.

I suspect the increased demand and supply shortages of hand sanitizer is the reason small plastic bottles have increased in price. And after the pandemic, they will most likely go on sale because there will be a glut on the market.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 22, 2021)

Cost of diesel gas for trucking/shipping, shipping cost, dock charges, ships sitting at sea unable to unload, the slowdown in manufacturing, etc all play a big role in the cost of products. While many companies here may manufacture their products many of their parts come from overseas. 

For our supplies, I am quite sure demand has gone down since open-air markets shut down, many suppliers once they raise a price they just do not tend to lower the price if the product continues to sell. 

If the product is a good seller for you, you never want to cut back on your best sellers. If it is a slow seller, to begin with, that is different. You really need to average how many you sell and spread the increase across all the jars to make up your cost difference, maybe you will only need to increase $0.50. I understand having a standard recipe but many times an ingredient can be substituted for a less costly ingredient and still the same feel, plus buying in bulk can make a huge difference. I would 140 miles drive round trip to pick up my main soaping oils in order to purchase in bulk because it was so much cheaper. $35 for 35 lbs of CO for example.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 23, 2021)

cthylla said:


> Unfortunately, I’m locked into my jars and recipes.....



How so? I've seen a lot of different soap makers switch up...where they once used glass, they use plastic and vice versa. They started offering Refill Packs (Mylar Ziplock Bags) for Salts, Scrubs, Lotions, etc. You can get like 140 4x6 bags on Amazon for $10.00.

They cut down on the number of items they sell...cutting out less popular items or reducing the batch size. And if you have a customer who may only order that particular product, you might cut a deal is they buy in bulk. I wholesale GMS...was doing 35 to 40 different soaps for her. We cut it down to 24 and neither of us has had to raise our prices.

Last year I decided to invest in a 35# bucket of Palm Oil...it was a big chunk of change for a single ingredient, but given how much PO has gone up in the last year along with shipping costs, the savings have essentially made that bucket free. For Shea Butter...I was paying $9.00 to $11.00 a pound with shipping. I found a local supplier...even with the cost of time (I have to take off work) and fuel, I'm now paying $6.00 a pound in 5# buckets. Now I'm not saving as much with my supplier when it comes to Cocoa Butter...about $2.00 a pound, but I'm not killing my wrists with chopping up large blocks as he only sells it in wafers...I'll take that.


----------



## amd (Mar 23, 2021)

If people like the product, they'll pay the price. If they don't, then it's time to take it out of your offerings. I've had to do this twice in the last 6 months because scrub jars and lip balm tubes jumped in price, shipping costs increased, and availability was limited. I didn't hear a peep from my customers about the price change and sales are still the same (or increasing for some - last weekend I sold $150 in lip balms alone).


----------



## Misschief (Mar 23, 2021)

amd said:


> If people like the product, they'll pay the price. If they don't, then it's time to take it out of your offerings. I've had to do this twice in the last 6 months because scrub jars and lip balm tubes jumped in price, shipping costs increased, and availability was limited. I didn't hear a peep from my customers about the price change and sales are still the same (or increasing for some - last weekend I sold $150 in lip balms alone).


Thank you for the reminder. I need to make more lip balm before April 4. They're a good seller for me, too.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 23, 2021)

earlene said:


> Why, the increased cost of alcohol alone has made me really glad that I had so much already on hand.












 I know where I'm heading when I need a drink!!!


----------



## Vicki C (Mar 23, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 55407
> View attachment 55407
> View attachment 55407
> I know where I'm heading when I need a drink!!!


Party @earlene ’s y’all. Kidding. I too had a bunch of isopropyl alcohol on hand as well as grain alcohol for making transparent soap. Forget buying it now.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 23, 2021)

@Vicki C  and @Zany_in_CO Sorry to shatter your road-trip-to-Earlene's-for-a-party dreams, but since @earlene is a NURSE, I'm positive she was talking about RUBBING ALCOHOL.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 23, 2021)

There was an incredible plastic shortage last summer/fall.  So much so that labs and lab supply co. for even covid research and testing were scrambling to revamp their containers and shipping methods. Some companies even contacted customers to try to buy back supplies because plastic was needed for covid test kits!

Most glass is manufactured in China.....so many things impacted that supply chain. Not the least of which were preppers and gardeners who got into home canning.


----------



## earlene (Mar 24, 2021)

And on Monday, I was inside the Farm & Fleet in Davenport & saw notices in the cat food aisle that there is a "Can Shortage" of all things!  The sparsity of canned cat food options was striking and that printed notice was taped to the shelves every 3 or 4 feet.  I had no idea there was a can shortage.  I just Googled it, and apparently it's been going on for months, but it had not impacted me at all until now, so I hadn't noticed.  Well, it hasn't really impacted me whole lot; I don't buy many canned items in the first place.  But seeing the notices posted along the cat food aisle was shocking.

I recall sometime last year seeing a 'Distilled Water Shortage' at Walmart as well.  The notices were posted just the same as these in several Walmarts and nowhere else I shopped.  But maybe it was related to the plastics shortage that *lenarenee* mentioned.

I suppose me noticing these types of notices is purely 'as-it-relates-to-me' kind of thing.  I don't 'see' them unless I am interested in what is not there.   



Vicki C said:


> Party @earlene ’s y’all. Kidding. I too had a bunch of isopropyl alcohol on hand as well as grain alcohol for making transparent soap. Forget buying it now.



No kidding.  Have you noticed how much some places are asking for a gallon of isopropyl alcohol? !!!


AliOop said:


> @Vicki C  and @Zany_in_CO Sorry to shatter your road-trip-to-Earlene's-for-a-party dreams, but since @earlene is a NURSE, I'm positive she was talking about RUBBING ALCOHOL.


  Not only that, I'm a tee-totaler.  I have no problem with others drinking, but cannot myself.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 24, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Last year I decided to invest in a 35# bucket of Palm Oil...it was a big chunk of change for a single ingredient, but given how much PO has gone up in the last year along with shipping costs, the savings have essentially made that bucket free. For Shea Butter...I was paying $9.00 to $11.00 a pound with shipping. I found a local supplier...even with the cost of time (I have to take off work) and fuel, I'm now paying $6.00 a pound in 5# buckets. Now I'm not saving as much with my supplier when it comes to Cocoa Butter...about $2.00 a pound, but I'm not killing my wrists with chopping up large blocks as he only sells it in wafers...I'll take that.


I am so lucky to live in a centrally located city where I could buy bulk. I was able to get Shea in 25 lb blocks for $65-$75, PKO $40 for 35#, CO 35# even less than PKO, and 50# blocks of PO at Smart and Final for less than $1 per lb. I will really miss living in the middle of Orange, LA and San Bernardino counties, if I ever get up to Winnemucca, although it looks like Covid took out my two exporters where I purchased Shea in LA.  The point is buying bulk even with shipping cost saves. Check out restaurant supply stores for HO oils, Lard, tallow, and the Business Costco stores here carry Lard and HO Sunflower and Canola Oil in bulk.


----------



## Catscankim (Apr 22, 2021)

I plan on building a fence for my yard. It's been on my top 10 since I moved in. I had the money at one time, then helped my sister out with some covid/biz issues. Then I had house issues, so I never got the fence.

I talked to a friend, he said that he built a fence for 2000 a couple of years ago, it went up to around 3k post covid. I'm on a work binge lately, so I can now afford a fence again. I asked around..another friend had one built a couple months ago and it was 4k....I am now finding out that it is triple the original price, because of gas prices. Wood is apparently the culprit...the cost of cutting/manufacturing/shipping is all tied into the price of gas. I haven't looked into other materials yet, but I really had my heart set on a wooden fence since I would like to do a lot of gardening and I like the natural look.

I don't know if I should wait it out or not

edit: and this is the deciding factor on getting a puppy. I want the fence before the puppy


----------



## earlene (Apr 22, 2021)

We also need to build a fence, one for my son at our other house where he lives (to contain his dog) and Hubby has yet to repair our wooden fence.  He bought most of the materials for our fence already, but he can't manage it alone anymore.

Now that the ground is no longer frozen it's time to get on that, at least for my son. I promised him (when he first moved in) that I'd install a fence when the weather permitted. We are going chain link for the dog fence. It's sturdier and won't get knocked over by a straight wind like our wooden fence did. And it's virtually maintenance-free.

I doubt prices will drop significantly right away.  They may eventually drop some, but never to pre-CoVid prices; that's just not the nature of inflating prices.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 22, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> I don't know if I should wait it out or not.


I wouldn't  wait too long to decide or you may miss the opportunity if lumber is in short supply. Besides, I'm hearing a puppy out there calling your name!


----------

